# One Year on TiVo Stream - two killer bugs



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

Been using the device since May of last year and two bugs and a few deficiencies are so annoying it’s hard to keep using these things. Otherwise it’s still git my favorite remote and no one is even close on that. I tried the dreaded AppleTV and the difference is enough to convince me to reevaluate my life choices. 

First, the two bugs that make it very difficult to use:
1) Freezing YouTubeTV video. I know this is almost certainly an Android 9 issue, but it makes the service impossible to use on the TiVo. This is not a problem on AppleTV at all. 
2) Bluetooth audio issues on the YouTube app. Bluetooth audio gets choppy and unusable when a video ends and another video is started. If another video is started before the first ends, no problem. But if you wait and start it after the first ends, audio is ridiculously choppy until the headset/speakers are turned off and on to reconnect. I thought this was my headsets but this works fine on AppleTV on every Bluetooth device.

Second, two critical annoyances: first, the CEC-HDMI control is not as reliable on the TiVo as the AppleTV. When I turn the system on with the TiVo, sometimes the audio system gets the instructions to turn off and sometimes it doesn’t. When it misses, it actually turns off the next time the tv is turned on by HDMI. The AppleTV device works 100% of the time with every device. Second, I have to use external storage with all three of my TiVo stream devices because they have too-little internal storage for the few apps I do have. 64GB on the AppleTV is a much better config.

I hate the AppleTV remote. It’s a very finely machined piece of crap and very hard to control. If I could get my TiVo remote to work with my AppleTV device, that would be Nirvana. I do like having (almost) all my apps from my iOS devices ready to install and use without having to attach dongles and expansion ports for external storage.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

Diacritical said:


> Been using the device since May of last year and two bugs and a few deficiencies are so annoying it's hard to keep using these things. Otherwise it's still git my favorite remote and no one is even close on that. I tried the dreaded AppleTV and the difference is enough to convince me to reevaluate my life choices.
> 
> First, the two bugs that make it very difficult to use:
> 1) Freezing YouTubeTV video. I know this is almost certainly an Android 9 issue, but it makes the service impossible to use on the TiVo. This is not a problem on AppleTV at all.
> ...


I feel the same as you. Apple is coming out with a new remote that will work on all Apple TV devices and it looks kind of like the Chrome Cast remote. I hear everyone is liking it far better. The Morning After: Apple finally fixed the Apple TV 4K remote (msn.com)


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

The first issue is on Google from what I’ve read.


----------



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

slick1ru2 said:


> The first issue is on Google from what I've read.


Well yes&#8230; that's what I said. And yet, it's not a problem on at least one competing platform. Android 12 is in beta and it's probably not surprising that Google is squeezing competing platforms that have stayed with the less googly Android 9 by sabotaging their apps. Unfortunately, it's working. Android 9 has been out since 2018 and it's time to move on to a working platform.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Diacritical said:


> Well yes&#8230; that's what I said. And yet, it's not a problem on at least one competing platform. Android 12 is in beta and it's probably not surprising that Google is squeezing competing platforms that have stayed with the less googly Android 9 by sabotaging their apps. Unfortunately, it's working. Android 9 has been out since 2018 and it's time to move on to a working platform.


my understanding is Google controls which very too


----------



## Vm19 (Feb 10, 2021)

The stream is most likely dead, no updates in months, not even a message on reddit from the tivo employee.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

YoutubeTV will play all day on it if you set the resolution in YTTV to 480p  I've done that just to have AFL matches playing in the back ground in my office. Been playing AFL match on it for 50 mins or so tonight as I'm at my desk working on book keeping. 

I mainly only use it for SiriusXM and OTA with Live channels app in my office. Trying to at least get my $50 out of it for a while. Won't take much of a sale for me to replace it with something else.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Vm19 said:


> The stream is most likely dead, no updates in months, not even a message on reddit from the tivo employee.


Updated two months ago.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Vm19 said:


> The stream is most likely dead, no updates in months, not even a message on reddit from the tivo employee.


You need to visit their Facebook group. They post there daily almost. They just talked about new channels headed to TiVo plus. And they announced last Wednesday that TiVo is now available at target. 
TiVo Stream 4K Streaming Media Player - RA2400


----------



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

I gave up after battling the YTTV thing for months and just replaced that Stream with a Shield. I really wanted to like the Stream, had some nice stuff, and having a semi-peanut remote was nice, but between a couple other buggy bits, and YTTV being my primary TV streaming service, I gave up. It marked the first time since 2001 or 2002 that I became a zero TiVo household. Now I'm sitting on some Bolts, and Roamios that since they have no lifetime service don't have any real resale value.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Moebius said:


> I gave up after battling the YTTV thing for months and just replaced that Stream with a Shield. I really wanted to like the Stream, had some nice stuff, and having a semi-peanut remote was nice, but between a couple other buggy bits, and YTTV being my primary TV streaming service, I gave up. It marked the first time since 2001 or 2002 that I became a zero TiVo household. Now I'm sitting on some Bolts, and Roamios that since they have no lifetime service don't have any real resale value.


$29 vs $200


----------

